# Are cutters worth it?



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

I was introduced to cigars by a very knowledgeable cigar smoker, he has plenty of ISOM's in his humidor and I am sure many other fine sticks. Well he always bit the cap off his cigars, and the habit has stuck with me. I bit the end off of most of my cigars. I bought I cheap $2 cutter from the local b&m and used it on a few sticks and then lost it, however, I didn't really notice a difference between my bit off sticks and the cut ones.

What are the benefits of a cutter then?


----------



## TheEconomist (Mar 19, 2008)

if biting it off is working for you, keep at it.

I don't necessarily think that it looks like the classiest thing to do if you are in front of people or at some event or anywhere in public for that matter.

I've never actually bit mine off, but i would think that if i just bit off the head the cigars could start coming unraveled due to the lack of a cap keeping it held together.

Also, I don't necessarily want a bunch of tobacco in my mouth and then have to spit it out, especially when there will be a bunch of little fragments that get stuck to your tongue. 

Also, a nice, sharp and quick cut would prevent splitting or cracking of the wrapper, especially with thin delicate wrappers like cameroon wrappers, where biting it would cause a lot of compression as opposed to very little compression.

just my thoughts.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

I have tried several cutters like Xikar, Donatus and since a few months Palio (my favorite so far) Biting did not work for me and I love accessoires like cutters, cases etc.

Go with whatever works for you, that way you enjoy the cigar the most I think.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I use a friends Xikar, I usually end up killing the cap, no more for me. Punches are nice but can create a bit of a "tunnel" that towards the end plugs a bit. I tend to like the dbl blade cut. I also use the $2 cheapo cutter. I see a Burl Palio in my future, but surgery for the pooch has killed my cigar funds for a bit.

I do agree, unless your smoking with the Bayou Boys scaring up some mud bugs, crunching on the end of a cigar does seem a bit crude. Nothing like talking and having a nice drink with a chunk of tobacco in the front teeth...

But, if it's working for you, run with it. It's all about you enjoying your time with the cigar.


----------



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

to me, a fine cut on my cigar is the start of a good thing on my cigar..

I use a Xikar, and im loving it since i bought it.. i never enjoyed my cigars more since


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I was in the same boat when I started seriously smoking cigars. I had a couple of cheap cutters and I just went with them. As I started to smoke better and more expensive cigars I realized that those cheap cutters just weren't doing it for me, chopping it roughly, leaving bits. I took the plunge and got a Palio and that has made a huge difference. I know it is a lot of cash for cutter (compared to 99 cents) but it is really, really worth it. I have an Xikar on the way too.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

By biting it off you are risking the wrapper unraveling on you.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

I smoke with a older much more experienced bunch of BOTL, one being the owner of the B&M. They all use a cheap single blade cutter and allways cut through the cello. I've never asked why. Me I haven`t made the plunge for a great yet, but want to very much. I love the way a Xikar fits in the hand, and how you cut with the power of your whole hand not just your fingers. So I guess it must just be a personal preference. In other words I don't know
Brian :ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

They say the cap is specially selected to be tasted. 
My caps always end up unraveling because I'm a big slobbery hog.
So far as cutter, no cutter goes, I'm just as happy to use a punch. I'd rather not bite a cigar because I'm afraid I'd destroy it in the process. If I had nothing else I'd be just as happy to have a knife or scissors.
So I guess I can say it's really not an issue to me one way or another.


----------



## BigMak (Dec 20, 2007)

Never been a biter. Used a punch for awhile. Now use
the Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter and love it.
It's "dummy proof", just what I like!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes!!! Another biter!!!

I thought we were a dieing bread. Keep the biting alive. 

Teach a noob to bite.

Al

However, I do have a brand new top of the line cutter given to me by silverfox that I will be useing on all top end smokes!


----------



## the joker (Mar 4, 2008)

i'm kinda a new smoker (cigarettes are my thing and have been for over 3 years) but whenever i do get around to a nice cigar i have a cutter that my dad gave me...doesn't look cheap and it works great and i've never really been a biter myself i don't know much about cigars but i would have to agree with everyone that says it'll unravel and/or get tobacco stuck in your teeth...just not my thing if you ask me.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BamBam said:


> By biting it off you are risking the wrapper unraveling on you.


True.
However, with experience, works quite well for my dad.
Actually something they prided themselves in being able to do in the "old" days.
Took me years to finally get him to accept using a cutter - only after I gifted him a nice one and made him feel guilty if he didn't use it.
It was like I was challenging his manhood.:r


----------



## jedok24 (Feb 12, 2008)

I always thought I'd just mash the cap down with my teeth if I tried to bite it. I was using a $2 cheapo single blade that worked fine but it felt light. I received a free double blade with a little more weight to it and it felt a lot better in my hand. They are cheap so you should at least try them


----------



## Benjy (Apr 25, 2007)

Even a "nice" Palio or Xikar isn't _that_ expensive - $40ish dollars. If you tend to lose or break stuff, a relatively expensive cutter is probably a bad idea, but I expect my Palio to last at least a couple years.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

For me, a nice cutter (Palio $40) is the only cigar accessory I could ever justify buying. Second would be a torch. I'd rather spend my money on other things I don't need. 

SB


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

I always forget to bring my cutter with me, so end up biting about 1/2 of the cigars I smoke. My take: cutting (even with cheapo cutters) generally yields a nice, clean cut with no debris to have too spit out, biting is very inconsistent, sometimes you get a clean cut , sometimes not and you almost always have to spit out some debris. I only bite a tiny bit off to avoid the unravelling issue.

I generally prefer to use a cutter, though I must admit to only using cheapos, can't bring myself to springing for an expensive one when the $1 -$2 ones work so well.


----------



## jack7382 (Mar 11, 2008)

i prefer using a punch, although thanks to Rob, I have my choice of a wedge, a twin blade and a nice punch.


----------



## Martix_agent (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm intrigued by this biting business. how does one bite teh end off a cigar?


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

Martix_agent said:


> I'm intrigued by this biting business. how does one bite teh end off a cigar?


It is quite easy really.... You just put a small amount of the cigar in your mouth, just a little bit, then in one clean chomp, use your front teeth to cut off the cap.

Spit and lit....


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

jack7382 said:


> i prefer using a punch, although thanks to Rob, I have my choice of a wedge, a twin blade and a nice punch.


What is a wedge? TIA

I like a cutter because I get more than one chance. If you bite and the head gets tarred up and plugs, do you bite it again?

I've never used a punch, but will probably pick one up sooner or later.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

use what ever you like. I like having a nice clean cut on the end of my cigar...so have always used a cutter.


----------



## Martix_agent (Jan 27, 2008)

smoke_screen said:


> It is quite easy really.... You just put a small amount of the cigar in your mouth, just a little bit, then in one clean chomp, use your front teeth to cut off the cap.
> 
> Spit and lit....


is the goal to pop the cap off or tear it off?


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Yes!!! Another biter!!!
> 
> I thought we were a dieing bread. Keep the biting alive.
> 
> Teach a noob to bite.


:r:r:r


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I never use a cutter. Either my fingernail or pocket knife. Works every time.:tu


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

nozero said:


> What is a wedge? TIA


OK, I found it, a wedge is just another name for a V cutter. There's a picture of one here http://z.about.com/d/cigars/1/0/7/-/-/-/PICT0004.JPG


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Control is the biggest thing. I can moisten the cap on a Toro and clip a very minute amount of cap with my Palio. Leaving an opening not much larger than a punch. I can also take off more if needed. Plus, that "Snip" sound is just cool. But control is my main benefit. IMO, a good cut and light are part of my ritual, and very important. Not sure if I could enjoy a cigar without those two basic elements.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

whenever i have been in the situation where i dont have my beloved palio i bit the cap off. its not like your pulling the pin of a grenade ppl you just nibble at the first layer or so of the cap. i havent had one unravel on me but i may have been lucky so far.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

:r This reminds me of the scene in _Stealing Beauty_ where Liv Tyler is handed a Cuban cigar to smoke and just CRUNCHES off about a third of the stick!

Made me cringe. For more than one reason.

When I started smoking back when dinosaurs roamed the earth, I didn't even know cutters existed. I always just carefully drew the cap across my front teeth until I made as sharp a cut as I could, then removed it.

Not anymore. There's nothing like that razor-clean cut of a Palio.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

I think cutters are worth it. I have a Zino double guillotine, which is not that expensive (I think I paid $40ish for it), and use it to score the cap. Then I flick it off with my thumb or finger. It works well on most cigars except figurados, which I have to use a full cut. In the end, if biting works for you, then stick with it.


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

I personally use a punch most of the time. I like the way the punch makes a nice clean cut, not little pieces to spit out. I do use a cutter for Torps, but I would think biting would make a mess of the cap. Just my opinion.

Dave


----------



## ratsquad (Sep 21, 2007)

whatever works for you. Cigars are to be enjoyed. You do run the risk of having the cigar unravel on you if bite the cap off. I personally use a Xikar
cutter. You can't go wrong with them.:ss


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Mar 21, 2008)

Personally I like the accesories that go with cigars. I will say though, that a cheap cutter will usually do the same job as an expensive one. Same goes for ashtrays, humidors, lighters, etc. 
If you have the cash, get a nice cutter. If you have to choose between a box of smokes or getting a nice cutter and have nothing to smoke, get the stogies!:2


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I cut EVERYTHING with my Palio. Its the only way for me.
Scott


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I either use a knife, punch, or cutter (a Palio or Havana). I guess it depends on my mood. If I have a sharp pocket knife around, I really enjoy taking the cap off with my knife.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

Like most ,I`ve used punches and cutters. The disaster for me is the single blade cutter. I use a pocket knife quite a bit and I really like the Xikar MTX scissor cutter.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I was outside last night and for some reason I bit the cap off. I guess I had to many beers and didn't want to go get my cutter. It worked fine, but I will have to admit I prefer to have a nice smooth cut as opposed to a gnarled up end. I will be sticking with my Palio.


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

almost converted one!:tu


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

BigMak said:


> Now use
> the Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter and love it.
> It's "dummy proof", just what I like!


:tpd: Great cutter!! I use it about as equally as my Palio.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> I cut EVERYTHING with my Palio. Its the only way for me.
> Scott


That's what the Moyel said!


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> That's what the Moyel said!


Oops... there goes my drink :r


----------



## tobychu (Apr 1, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> That's what the Moyel said!


"Shaky d' Moyel".....one of the greatest Seinfeld episodes ever.

Personally, I use a double-bladed guillotine. Tried a punch for a while, but got sick of having to clean it out. I buy mostly torpedo's, so the guillotine works out well for me.


----------



## jbonnefsc (Apr 10, 2008)

BigMak said:


> Now use
> the Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter and love it.
> It's "dummy proof", just what I like!


:tpd:

I really is a good cutter. I'm a little worried it may not be able to handle the 66 gauge Nub, which i really want to try. But other than that, I cuts just about any cigar perfectly. I even let friends use it, because there is no possible way they could ruin anything.


----------



## wallyevs012 (Apr 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> I use a friends Xikar, I usually end up killing the cap, no more for me. Punches are nice but can create a bit of a "tunnel" that towards the end plugs a bit. I tend to like the dbl blade cut. I also use the $2 cheapo cutter. I see a Burl Palio in my future, but surgery for the pooch has killed my cigar funds for a bit.
> 
> I do agree, unless your smoking with the Bayou Boys scaring up some mud bugs, crunching on the end of a cigar does seem a bit crude. Nothing like talking and having a nice drink with a chunk of tobacco in the front teeth...
> 
> But, if it's working for you, run with it. It's all about you enjoying your time with the cigar.


Yeah, but I sure wish they made the caps on cigars just a bit longer!!!
I would get a better cut going down almost a half inch rather than making a usually raggety cut at 1/8 inch..........


----------



## tonyrocks922 (Mar 6, 2007)

I bite from time to time when I forget my cutter. 

I think people are a little confused about what biting entails. You are not chomping off the end of the cigar, you are just using your front teeth to shave a cut in the cap, mutch as you would with a double-blade cutter.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Re: New Palio Cutter Design 


smoke_screen said:


> Counting the days!


I thought you were a bitter? :ss


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

I cut almost everything with my Palio, hardly ever use a punch.

And to those that said a punch was better because you didnt like pieces coming off in your mouth, or the cigar unwrapping...that sounds like either a cheap cutter or an improper cut (too much)


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

Poriggity said:


> I cut EVERYTHING with my Palio. Its the only way for me.
> Scott


 The PROPER tool for the job at hand. +1 on Palio.

FN in MT:cb


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

smoke_screen said:


> I was introduced to cigars by a very knowledgeable cigar smoker, he has plenty of ISOM's in his humidor and I am sure many other fine sticks. Well he always bit the cap off his cigars, and the habit has stuck with me. I bit the end off of most of my cigars. I bought I cheap $2 cutter from the local b&m and used it on a few sticks and then lost it, however, I didn't really notice a difference between my bit off sticks and the cut ones.
> 
> What are the benefits of a cutter then?


I asked a similar question a year ago and the general consensus was this: A bad cutter (mouth included) can run innumerable great cigars.


----------



## Benjy (Apr 25, 2007)

kgoings said:


> I cut almost everything with my Palio, hardly ever use a punch.
> 
> And to those that said a punch was better because you didnt like pieces coming off in your mouth, or the cigar unwrapping...that sounds like either a cheap cutter or an improper cut (too much)


Depends on the cigar...I've had good-quality cigars where I did a careful cut with a sharp Palio, took off just the smallest slip of leaf...and then had the cap start to unravel or found some little pieces of tobacco on my tongue.


----------



## Darkroller (Apr 23, 2008)

I have not had a bad smoke with any plastic/metal.composite cutters. Even a pocket sharp knife in a pinch can cut with minimal issues. Unless you mangle the cigar with a cutter half in the bag I don't see that a cutter is your enemy.


----------



## Cruiscin90 (Apr 21, 2008)

kgoings said:


> I cut almost everything with my Palio, hardly ever use a punch.
> 
> And to those that said a punch was better because you didnt like pieces coming off in your mouth, or the cigar unwrapping...that sounds like either a cheap cutter or an improper cut (too much)


definitely.

I don't like punches. they inhibit the draw, if you ask me.

I have never had a problem with a cigar cutter. I can use my mouth, but good god! doing that in front of people... even if they don't say anything, I still feel like I'm the guy who eats steak with his bare hands.

In the end, it all comes down to personal preference, but I'd suggest trying... most of the methods. I've seen people cut their cigars with their thumbnail, and uh... well, that's not for me. But my Bacardi cutter does fine for me, and I'll use that at every chance.


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

mdtaggart said:


> Re: New Palio Cutter Design
> 
> I thought you were a bitter? :ss


I have decided to convert... LOL


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

I think so. Accessories are part of the smoking experience. I recently bought a Xikar Xi3 and I love it! That being said, I do believe a lot of it has to due with personal preference.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

My Palio is worth every dime. :tu


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

I need to herf with someone who owns a Palio to see what the big deal is. I just can't justify in my mind spending $40-ish on a cutter when I've never spent more than $5 on a cutter and been happy with those.


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

Tenor CS said:


> I need to herf with someone who owns a Palio to see what the big deal is. I just can't justify in my mind spending $40-ish on a cutter when I've never spent more than $5 on a cutter and been happy with those.


I know what ye mean. I thought the same, hence me first cutter was around $2. Then I found out that a cutter a tad more expensive pays off on the long run.


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

i think a cutter is definitely worth it- my cheapo broke (on the fourth of july, no less) and i had to use a kitchen knife to cut my cigars. i completely mangled one of my smokes with a less-than-sharp knife. definitely worth it.


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

I have bit several cigars. The first time I was incredibly surprised at how well they turned out. Several weeks back, was at the bar with my cousin and had forgotten my xikar, decided to bite. He did the same and now almost exclusively bites his cigars.:tu Whatever works, I prefer a cutter but will bite in times of need. :ss


----------



## MooseToga (Jan 31, 2008)

I've tried just about every cutting method there is, spent way too much money on cutters (most of which I've managed to lose), and have finally settled on biting as my method of choice. "Biting" is really the wrong word for what I do, though... it's more like nibbling. I try to catch the edge of the cap with my lower front teeth, gently bite down, and pull. Sometimes I'm able to peel off most of the cap cleanly; other times I end up taking it off in several pieces. I usually get it good and wet first by sitting with the cigar in my mouth for a few minutes. 

It's not the most elegant method, and in polite company I'll opt for a cutter (the punch cutter on my keychain), but it works great every time and leaves me with one less thing to go searching for before I can relax with my cigar.


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

Cruiscin90 said:


> definitely.
> 
> I don't like punches. they inhibit the draw, if you ask me.
> 
> ...


Great now I cant eat steak with my bare hands !! whats next.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Mr Mojo Risin said:


> I smoke with a older much more experienced bunch of BOTL, one being the owner of the B&M. They all use a cheap single blade cutter and allways cut through the cello. I've never asked why. Me I haven`t made the plunge for a great yet, but want to very much. I love the way a Xikar fits in the hand, and how you cut with the power of your whole hand not just your fingers. So I guess it must just be a personal preference. In other words I don't know
> Brian :ss


Cutting with the cello on is supposed to make a cleaner cut. I never bought this theory since there was no difference in the cut that I noticed one way or the other. However last week all I had was a cheap single blade cutter and it was tearing up my cigars. So I tried cutting them with the cello on and it worked like a charm.

Have not tried biting the end off a cigar yet. Will have to do that some day.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

teeth are way duller than a cigar cutter. i used to bite the end off but i always cringed at the thought that the wrapper would come unraveled. I like using cutters just so i know everything will be cut even.


----------



## cigllortars (Mar 16, 2010)

Heres how i see it. if i wanted a watch i could wait for mcdonalds to sell one in a happy meal and get it dirt cheap. but i want a quality watch that would last a while, so i went and bought one. Coincidentally i own a Palios that i love


----------



## warcollapse (Jun 1, 2009)

Although I own plenty of $2-$12 dollar cutters that work great, when it comes down to cutting a $20 cigar I don't want to risk anything. I've been using a Zino double for a good while now and it's worth every penny.

I didn't really get the hype about Xikar's until i finally bought one some months back. It now goes everywhere with me. You simply cannot get a better cutter for the price.

But to bite heads off cigars? I'd have to be on a desert island smoking banana leaf cigars before I get to that level. Not to mention there are plenty sharper cutting tools out there than teeth.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

If for no other reason, the cutter adds to the ceremony and hobby aspects of smoking cigars, and that's enough for me. Sure, in a pinch, any number of things will do the job, but I kind of like the added equipment. Plus, it's just one more excuse for a guy to own something sharp!


----------



## carguy13 (Feb 27, 2010)

jaydub13 said:


> If for no other reason, the cutter adds to the ceremony and hobby aspects of smoking cigars, and that's enough for me. Sure, in a pinch, any number of things will do the job, but I kind of like the added equipment. Plus, it's just one more excuse for a guy to own something sharp!


+1, when i got to smoke a cigar, it's a ceremony.

i get out the humi, google over my cigars for a sec, smell a few of them, pick the one i want, cut or punch, then pour my drink and head outside.

...speaking of punching, i just lost my punch cutter...along with the keys to my BMW. that freaking sucks....damn it.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree with the cutting of the stick as being a part of the experience.

I have 2 budget guillotines that work fine and some .45acp cases that I sanded to be sharp for punches. :tu


----------



## mluna785 (Feb 11, 2010)

As has been stated before, I think the cutting of the cigar is part of the ritual as much as lighting and enjoying it is. I think it's classier than just biting too. But I think the biggest part for me is that I CANNOT enjoy a cigar if it doesn't have a nice, clean cut. The cigar just starts to unwrap itself and I can't enjoy it when it gets to that point. It's happened to me one time and it ruined the cigar for me. Never again will I attempt to cut a cigar without a sharp cutter.


----------



## Gatorguy (Jan 28, 2010)

jaydub13 said:


> If for no other reason, the cutter adds to the ceremony and hobby aspects of smoking cigars,


Ditto. I have 1 nicer cutter and a number of cheaper guillotine cutters that are laying around within easy reach. Much more refined and I like the mouthfeel of a clean cut.


----------



## barber1929 (Mar 8, 2010)

I always bought the cheap cutters until the wife bought a Xikar for our anniversary. It's now the only cutter I use.


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

Ive always used cutters, love em


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I am a recent convert from the crude way of doing things. My tupperware was replaced with a real humidor, my Bic got replaced with a Firebird, and biting the cap of the cigar got replaced with either a punch or a double bladed cutter, depending on the cigar and my mood.

In my experience, even after a year or two of practice, biting often delivered an imprecise and rough cut that occasionally ended up in an otherwise wonderful cigar unraveling. I've used punches in the past but never the cutter. I'll try it out on Easter.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

i've been using a cheap guillotine cutter and I'm really pleased with it. Someone convince me that a punch is the way to go.


----------



## cigllortars (Mar 16, 2010)

woops seems i already commented here


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, the cutter is a world apart from biting the cap off. It is just a ~$3 cutter but it won a convert in me. It gave a nice, clean cut and kept my figurado neat. The punch is still my pick for coronas. If they are truly worth the investment I may keep an eye out for a nicer piece of hardware.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Dave.73 said:


> i've been using a cheap guillotine cutter and I'm really pleased with it. Someone convince me that a punch is the way to go.


In my experience the word "cheap" is your problem. Cheap guillotine cutters are cheap for a reason- their quality is low, which means that it generally won't cut as well as better quality cutters.

As per punches, I am a huge fan. I like them for many reasons, however, IMO they are not the best for large RG and some vitolas. My suggestion is that you my a decent guillotine cutter and a cheap punch (you don't have to worry about moving parts with a punch). Then if you are liking the punch alot go get yourself a good one.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I do nip 'em with my teeth, use .44 special brass as a punch and have a $1.50 cutter.


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

As it has been said before cutting the cigar is part of the ritual/enjoyment. I too enjoy opening my humi picking out my cigar, cutting it with my cutters and then heading outside. I used to cut it with my teeth but like many said earlier I dont like tobaco in my teeth and it just looks nicer when its perfectly cut. So spending a bit of money on a cutter is well worth it as you will get many many uses out of it.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I have many nice cutters but more often than not prefer to use a new single edge razor.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

jadeg001 said:


> In my experience the word "cheap" is your problem. Cheap guillotine cutters are cheap for a reason- their quality is low, which means that it generally won't cut as well as better quality cutters.
> 
> As per punches, I am a huge fan. I like them for many reasons, however, IMO they are not the best for large RG and some vitolas. My suggestion is that you my a decent guillotine cutter and a cheap punch (you don't have to worry about moving parts with a punch). Then if you are liking the punch alot go get yourself a good one.


Jim when I re-read my post and then read your reply again I've gotta say your response is right on. Cheap is definitely an issue and since I'm getting used to the guillotine I will invest some more $$ on a better one.

I'm also going to take your advice and pick up an inexpensive punch and give that a shot. Thanks for the advice its much appreciated


----------

